# Releasetermin P3-256 SSD



## daDexter (13. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich sehe mich im Moment nach einer neuen SSD um, da sie auf alle Fälle Sata 3 und 256GB Speicher haben sollte, stehen für mich 2 Modelle zur Auswahl:

Crucial RealSSD C300
Corsair P3-256

Ich persönlich würde lieber zur Corsair greifen, allerdings beschäftigt mich seit diese angeküdigt wurde die Frage, wann sie bei den Händlern auf Lager sein wird. Ich habe vor mir die SSD in etwa einem Monat zu kaufen - gibt es Chancen in diesem Zeitraum schon die Corsair zu bekommen?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (14. Februar 2011)

256GB CORSAIR Performance 3 Series P3-256 Solid-State Hard Drive (CSSD-P3256GB2-BRKT) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de

sind bei einigen schon am Lager bzw. im Zulauf, wir liefern schon eine Weile aus, aber die Nachfrage ist sehr sehr stark so dass die Verfügbarkeit eng ist.


----------

